# Barajear



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Hoy me he topado con este verbo que nunca, que yo recuerde, he oido ni leído; *barajear*.
El verbo existe, y está reconocido, pero yo siempre he usado el verbo *barajar*, también reconocido.

Mi consulta es hasta que punto, en los países de habla hispana, es más usado uno u otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Artifacs

Yo sí he oído alguna vez «bbarajear», pero siempre he pensado que era una forma coloquial del verbo «barajar», que siempre he  creído que era la forma de decirlo. 

No sabía que «barajear» era correcto también hasta que lo he mirado hoy.


----------



## Mister Draken

Primera vez para mí también.

Tanto en el DLE cuanto en el DAMER lleva marca de uso en algunos países americanos, coinciden en dos (Cuba, México) pero el DAMER tiene más.


----------



## Aviador

Mister Draken said:


> ... el DAMER tiene más.


En la definición I.2 pone la marca _Ch_.: "Ch. metáf. Esquivar alguien un tema", pero yo *nunca* he oído ni leído la variante _barajear_ en Chile *ni* el significado que se le atribuye en esa acepción. Me parece un error más del Diccionario de americanismos respecto del castellano de Chile.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Mister Draken said:


> Tanto en el DLE cuanto en el DAMER lleva marca de uso en algunos países americanos, coinciden en dos (Cuba, México) pero el DAMER tiene más



El Diccionario del Español de México recoge _barajar_ pero no _barajear._


----------



## Mister Draken

pollohispanizado said:


> El Diccionario del Español de México recoge _barajar_ pero no _barajear._



El _Diccionario del español de México_ (Colegio de México) o el _Diccionario de Mexicanismos_ (Academia mexicana de la lengua)?


----------



## pollohispanizado

Mister Draken said:


> El _Diccionario del español de México_ (Colegio de México) o el _Diccionario de Mexicanismos_ (Academia mexicana de la lengua)?


El DEM. No encuentro el Diccionario de Mexicanismos en línea.

EDIT: El Diccionario breve de mexicanismos recoge ambos. Para _barajar_ solo aparece "barajársela a alguien despacio"; para _barajear_ aparece "barajar; barajeársela a alguien despacio".


----------



## franzjekill

No conocía esa variante. La habría considerado un error. Ni barajar ni abarajar (regional; más bien rural, creo; Argentina y Uruguay) presentan ese hiato.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Nunca lo escuché por acá. 
Y de paso, no coincido con la acepción 6 que da la RAE:

6. tr. Arg. y Ur. Atrapar o recibir algo en el aire.

Para mí, en ese caso no se utiliza *barajar* sino *abarajar*, diría que con exclusividad. No sé en Uruguay cómo será.


----------



## Rocko!

Acostumbro “barajear”. Supongo que cada vez que alguien dice “barajar las cartas” mi cerebro me juega en contra y me hace creer que dijeron “barajear las cartas”. Por escrito... mhhh. Tengo un libro en casa que habré leído muchas veces durante mi adolescencia (_Un mago en casa_., de Selec. del Reader's Digest), en donde dicen “barajar” y “baraje (usted)”, por lo que no me queda más que pensar que también existe la ceguera selectiva, pues jamás me llamó la atención.


----------



## Circunflejo

Recuerdo haber escuchado alguna vez barajea. En internet, parece haber un predominio de ejemplos de uso mexicanos.


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico sí utilizamos el verbo *barajear*.


> *barajear *
> verbo transitivo
> 
> 1. Barajar, mezclar los naipes.


Fuente: Tesoro lexicográfico del español de Puerto Rico

saludos,
LN


----------



## pollohispanizado

Rocko! said:


> no me queda más que pensar que también existe la ceguera selectiva, pues jamás me llamó la atención.


Son preferencias y costumbres regionales nomás. No tuvo porqué llamarte la atención, si ya tenías tu forma de hablar en tu entorno, y nada impidió que entendieras lo que se decía en el libro.


----------



## Calambur

Hakuna Matata said:


> 6. tr. Arg. y Ur. Atrapar o recibir algo en el aire.
> 
> Para mí, en ese caso no se utiliza *barajar* sino *abarajar*, diría que con exclusividad.


Coincido con mi respetado paisano.

---

Somos muchísimos los hablantes del castellano. Nos entendemos -en general-, pero no todos _decimos _igual.

*"paciencia y barajar"*, diría Cervantes, en algún lugar de la segunda parte del Quijote.

Saludos._


----------



## Ballenero

Jugando al mus, siempre decimos:
¿quién barajea?
tú barajeas,
barajea (imperativo).

“Baraja” es la baraja, el mazo de cartas.


----------



## Azarosa

En Argentina, "barajar"; el historiador Arturo Jaurteche (1901- 1974) tiene una obra, _Barajar y dar de nuevo_, aludiendo a la situación de recomenzar desde cero, cuando se ha fracasado, con la metáfora de mezclar los naipes antes de repartirlos nuevamente.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí no me suena nada desconocida por estos lares.

El DPD:


> *barajar*. En sentido recto, ‘mezclar los naipes antes de repartirlos’. De ahí procede el uso figurado de ‘considerar varias posibilidades antes de decidir algo’: _«Su cerebro creativo barajaba diversas posibilidades»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]). No debe usarse con el sentido de ‘considerar’, en referencia a una sola cosa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«El presidente baraja recurrir a un referéndum»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 2.12.95). Se dice también _barajear,_ aunque en el uso culto se prefiere _barajar_.
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas 2005


----------



## jilar

Primera vez que lo veo.
Por aquí decimos barajar.
Igual que cazar, no cacear; casar, no casear; bajar, no bajear, ... amar y no "a_mear"  (¿la pareja pasó la noche "ameándose"? Suena a chiste y puede dar para que un monologuista obtenga risas del público)


----------



## pollohispanizado

jilar said:


> Primera vez que lo veo.
> Por aquí decimos barajar.
> Igual que cazar, no cacear; casar, no casear; bajar, no bajear, ... amar y no "a_mear"  (¿la pareja pasó la noche "ameándose"? Suena a chiste y puede dar para que un monologuista obtenga risas del público)


Es que _barajar/barajear_ se formó sobre un sustantivo, en cuyo caso la terminación -ear es muy normal (palear, alear, vocear, alardear, etc.), y no es tan ocupado como casar, bajar. (PD. Según la RAE, tanto _bajear_ cuanto _cacear_ existen, pero no significan lo mismo que _bajar_ y _cazar_.)


----------



## jilar

Tan normal como -ar, igualmente partiendo de sustantivos.
Por cada ejemplo que pongas en -ear te puedo poner otro en -ar.

Simplemente en este caso ambas sufijaciones coinciden en el significado. Pero no por el simple hecho de partir de un sustantivo hace que sea más normal usar -ear que -ar.
Hoy en día, sí. Para crear nuevos verbos tiramos más de -ear.
Pero en palabras ya existentes (hace tiempo), hay de todo.
Al final la cosa depende del momento en que se crea el verbo y de si ya existen formas verbales que puedan influir en elegir una u otra forma.

Dicho esto, no sé desde cuándo existe cada una, tanto barajar como barajear.
Pero las barajas llevan siglos con nosotros. No estamos hablando de verbos de creación actual. Eso seguro.


----------



## pollohispanizado

jilar said:


> Al final la cosa depende del momento en que se crea el verbo y de si ya existen formas verbales que puedan influir en elegir una u otra forma.
> 
> Dicho esto, no sé desde cuándo existe cada una, tanto barajar como barajear.
> Pero las barajas llevan siglos con nosotros. No estamos hablando de verbos de creación


Muy cierto. Se me hace interesante que existan simultáneamente (no en el mismo lugar, desde luego) las tres variantes posibles: _barajar, abarajar _y_ barajear_.


----------



## juanjorel

“Mi consulta es hasta *qué* punto...”

Jamás la había escuchado.

*“Abarajame la bañera, nena”*


----------



## jilar

juanjorel said:


> “Abarajame la bañera, nena”


¿Abarajame o abarájame?

Desconozco ese verbo, pero según lo dicho:



Hakuna Matata said:


> 6. tr. Arg. y Ur. Atrapar o recibir algo en el aire.
> 
> Para mí, en ese caso no se utiliza *barajar* sino *abarajar*,


Tendría que estar muy fuerte la nena, ¿no? 

Explícalo, por favor.


----------



## juanjorel

jilar said:


> ¿Abarajame o abarájame?
> 
> Desconozco ese verbo, pero según lo dicho:
> 
> 
> Tendría que estar muy fuerte la nena, ¿no?
> 
> Explícalo, por favor.


Illya Kuryaki - Abarajame


----------



## jilar

Ya veo.
Me hago viejo.  (No estoy en esa onda)

Aunque leo esto:
<< Cuando le preguntaron lo que todos queremos saber es *qué significa*"Abarajáme" respondió: "Es como una fuerza de una época. Obviamente que Abarajáme tiene una connotación sexual, "abarajáme la *bañera*", podría ser masajeame el placer, podría ser... mil cosas. No tiene un *significado* puntual". >>


----------



## Rocko!

Algunos libros muestran que "abarajar" también significa en Argentina (o significaba) "acuchillar" o amenazar con lanzar algo (un balazo, navajazo). Tal vez de ahí pasó a "lanzar al aire y recibir", y no se ve muy distante el "esquivar" chileno de _barajear_. ¿Será por "echar las suertes" o no echarlas? (pelear o esquivar o recibir). Sepa.


----------



## Trastolillo

jilar said:


> Dicho esto, no sé desde cuándo existe cada una, tanto barajar como barajear.
> Pero las barajas llevan siglos con nosotros. No estamos hablando de verbos de creación actual. Eso seguro.



Hola.

Según esto, *Barajar* es recogido por primera vez en la RAE en el año 1726.
Y *Barajar*, a nivel mundial, por primera vez, en la obra *Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera* de Richard Percival, en el año 1591.

Saludos.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Trastolillo said:


> Hola.
> 
> Según esto, *Barajar* es recogido por primera vez en la RAE en el año 1726.
> Y *Barajar*, a nivel mundial, por primera vez, en la obra *Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera* de Richard Percival, en el año 1591.
> 
> Saludos.


No, no; _baraja, barajar, barajador_, son palabras mucho más antiguas, al menos del s. XIII


----------



## Trastolillo

Quiviscumque said:


> No, no; _baraja, barajar, barajador_, son palabras mucho más antiguas, al menos del s. XIII


Hola.

A ver; yo eso no lo dudo.
Pero no he encontrado referencias en diccionarios anteriores a esas fechas.

_*Nadie*_ conoce con precisión el origen de la baraja o de los naipes.

Ahora bien, imaginemos que hace varos siglos que se inventó la baraja. Lógicamente habría que *mezclar* las cartas para evitar cualquier duda de fraude. ¿Y cómo lo definirían? Hablamos de lenguas que evolucionarion mucho después y que incorparon ese verbo a su acervo cultural, cuando la lengua castellana (o española) aún no existía, ni muchas otras.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Trastolillo said:


> A ver; yo eso no lo dudo.
> Pero no he encontrado referencias en diccionarios anteriores a esas fechas.


¿En qué diccionarios buscaste?

*baraja *está en el _Tesoro _de Cobarruvias (o Covarruvias -en la edición facsimilar figura de diferente manera-), que es de 1610/11.

Luego, también figura en el _Diccionario Medieval Español_, de Martín Alonso, que, si bien es un diccionario de esta época, registra *baraja *e indica que ya aparece en _Mio Cid_...

No sigo buscando por no ser prolija (y porque aquí todavía no ha amanecido y no son horas de andar hurgando en la biblioteca).

Saludos._


----------



## Aviador

Rocko! said:


> ... no se ve muy distante el "esquivar" chileno de _barajear_...


No, Rocko!, como afirmo en un comentario anterior, en Chile *no* se usa la variante _barajear_ con *ningún significado*. Aquí sólo se dice _barajar_, en las acepciones del castellano general.
*Jamás* he oído ni leído *tampoco* aquí el significado de "_parar un golpe_" que según el DLE (acepción 7) _barajar_ tiene en Chile, nunca. Veamos qué dicen de todo esto mis compatriotas del foro.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> Según esto, *Barajar* es recogido por primera vez en la RAE en el año 1726.
> Y *Barajar*, a nivel mundial, por primera vez, en la obra *Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera* de Richard Percival, en el año 1591.


¿Según qué? Pregunto porque no has puesto ningún enlace que funcione.



Trastolillo said:


> Y *Barajar*, a nivel mundial, por primera vez, en la obra *Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera* de Richard Percival, en el año 1591.


Como te han dicho, es anterior. Hablando de naipes, ya en 1553 aparecía en Orlando el furioso, de Ludovico Ariosto y en la Primera y segunda parte de la historia general de Indias publicada en Medina del Campo por Guillermo de Millis; lo que da idea de lo común que era el término ya en aquel entonces.



Calambur said:


> registra *baraja *e indica que ya aparece en _Mio Cid_...


Sí, pero en esa obra tiene el significado de disputa:


> ¡No creçiese baraja entre nos y vos!


Al igual que en el fuero de Castrojeriz: FUERO DE CASTROJERIZ



Aviador said:


> en Chile *no* se usa la variante _barajear_ con *ningún significado*.


He aquí un ejemplo de uso en un portal chileno, pero la información no va firmada por lo que no se puede saber la nacionalidad de quien la redactó.



Aviador said:


> *Jamás* he oído ni leído *tampoco* aquí el significado de "_parar un golpe_" que según el DLE (acepción 7) _barajar_ tiene en Chile, nunca.


Alberto Blest Gana dijo en Durante la Reconquista (página 323 de la edición de Zig-zag publicada en 1951):


> Que me baraje ese golpe, si puede.


Y Antonio Skarmeta, en El entusiasmo:


> Luego le barajó una pierna tras los tobillos, ajustó la zancadilla y con un minucioso toque lo mandó a comprobar la resistencia de la piedra. Detuvo con aire principesco las piernas de Jaime, que se empeñaba en pedalearle la barriga, y con una reverencia indicó la puerta del templo.


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> registra *baraja *e indica que ya aparece en _Mio Cid_...





Circunflejo said:


> Sí, pero en esa obra tiene el significado de disputa:


Sí, claro. (Está en el verso 3295 - Después pondré una imagen tomada de la edición paleográfica que tengo en casa.)

Pero, según Covarruvias, la mano viene así:


> “*BARAJA*. En lenguaje castellano antiguo vale contienda, pendencia, confusión y mezcla, qual la ay en las pendencias y rehiertas de unos contra otros.
> […]
> Los que juegan a los naypes llaman *baraja* el número dellos con que juegan, por ser ocasión de contender unos contra otros, deseando cada uno ganar, y el rebolber unos naypes con otros llaman *barajar *[…]


(Espero haber copiado bien. Después pondré imagen del texto facsimilar.)


----------



## Circunflejo

Calambur said:


> Pero, según Covarruvias, la mano viene así


Sí, por eso no dije nada al respecto. Allí sí que se cita en relación con las cartas; cosa que tampoco ha de sorprendernos si tenemos en cuenta los ejemplos de uso en 1553 que puse en mi mensaje.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> en Chile *no* se usa la variante _barajear_ con ningún significado. Aquí sólo se dice _barajar_


Ese "sólo se dice barajar" tiene sus repercusiones dentro del idioma, estimado Aviador, ya que provoca que sucedan cosas como la siguiente:


> En un poema de la extensión de _La Araucana_ el esfuerzo constante del poeta consiste en *barajar la monotonía* de estas formas constantes con la variedad posible.


Goic, C. (2006). _La Araucana de Alonso de Ercilla: unidad y diversidad_. Editorial Iberoamericana. España.

¿A qué me refiero?, a que si el DAMER registra que se dice "barajear", pero el antofagastino Cedomil Goic dijo "barajar" para expresar "evitar" (esquivar un "tema"), entonces vemos que posiblemente hubo una corrección innecesaria en detrimento de la expresión original chilena. Ya Circunflejo nos había mencionado a otro antofagastino, Antonio Skármeta, que también dijo "barajar" (no barajear) pero de una forma y con un significado que esta vez sí coincide con la acepción #7 del DLE (de él no se puede hablar de "corrección").

Quizá el "barajear" chileno del DAMER goza de mejor salud en el norte de Chile (pura conjetura), cerca de Perú, ya que vi un ejemplo peruano en internet que dice:


> Bueno, *si decía que era chilena*, probablemente hubiese creado un momento bien incómodo. No la culpo a la tía, *aunque la pudo barajear mejor*, si me hubiesen mencionado a los peruanos en una situación similar, le hubiese dicho algo en plan: "Sí, conozco a los peruanos, soy de allá...


Fuente: Chilena en Europa: "Me dió verguenza decir que era chilena"
"aunque la pudo barajear mejor" = evitar responder la verdad (esquivar el tema de la verdad).
Saludos.


----------



## jilar

Trastolillo said:


> Según esto, *Barajar* es recogido por primera vez en la RAE en el año 1726.


Claro. Empezaron ese año con su tarea. No vas a encontrar un diccionario anterior de esa institución.

Valoro tu interés en intentar aclarar ese detalle. Aunque a mí, conocer el dato no me desvela, la verdad. Sé que no cambia nada de lo que intentaba explicar en esa respuesta.

Dicho esto, como ya anotaron, ningún enlace funciona. Revísalos. Has debido de olvidar pegar la dirección o cualquier otro fallo al crear los enlaces.

Edito y añado:
Lo que sí, soy curioso.  Me encantan los aportes de "Helena" ahí.
BARAJAR

Y luego esto
BARAJA).


Leyendo a Helena se puede ver que hablamos de voces difíciles de estudiar porque su origen se pierde en tiempos demasiado remotos. Incluso no saber si el verbo sale del sustantivo o al revés, como ella misma apunta.

¿Un origen celta? Podría ser.
Como curiosidad, en Galicia, provincia de Lugo concretamente, hay un pueblo que se llama Baralla (y en Galicia hay miles de topónimos de origen celta).
Véase su historia y el cambio de nombre que anotan. Baralla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Trastolillo

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Según qué? Pregunto porque no has puesto ningún enlace que funcione.



Hola.

Porque tengo un grave problema: resulta que soy humano y, como tal, me equivoco y cometo muchos errores.
¿Qué le vamos a hacer?

Ya están corregidos.

Para el que quiera saber más sobre las barajas y su historia les recomiendo este enlace:

*Historia de los naipes*.

Muy interesante y completo.

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> Porque tengo un grave problema: resulta que soy humano y, como tal, me equivoco y cometo muchos errores.
> ¿Qué le vamos a hacer?
> 
> Ya están corregidos.


Sí, los enlaces están corregidos, pero el segundo enlace es solo la portada de un libro y no dice que tenga lugar la aparición de


Trastolillo said:


> *Barajar*, a nivel mundial, por primera vez, en la obra *Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera* de Richard Percival, en el año 1591.


En lo que respecta al primer enlace, como ya te dijo @jilar, es imposible que aparezca en un diccionario de la RAE anterior ya que ese fue el primero.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Lo prometido es deuda. 
Pongo las imágenes a las cuales me referí en #33.



 





 

 



Mis disculpas por la mala calidad de las imágenes.

Saludos._


----------



## Trastolillo

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, los enlaces están corregidos, pero el segundo enlace es solo la portada de un libro y no dice que tenga lugar la aparición de
> 
> En lo que respecta al primer enlace, como ya te dijo @jilar, es imposible que aparezca en un diccionario de la RAE anterior ya que ese fue el primero.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola.

A ver.

No soy yo el que hace referencia a una primera aparición del verbo *barajar*.
Si existe alguna otra referencia escrita anterior en español (fuera de los diccionarios de la RAE) lo ignoro.
Solo he aportado unos enlaces que he encontrado en Internet.
Si están equivocados o no, también lo ignoro.

En cuanto al segundo enlace es una portada del libro que hace el responsable de la web, no yo.

He tratado de encontrar el libro completo, que debería estar en dominio público dado el año de su publicación, para confrontarlo, pero no lo he encontrado

Saludos.

P.D. ¡Por fin lo he encontrado!
Me refiero al libro *Bibliothecae hispanicae pars altera*.
¡Y vaya! Parece que el autor de la web tenía razón.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Trastolillo said:


> No soy yo el que hace referencia a una primera aparición del verbo *barajar*.
> Si existe alguna otra referencia escrita anterior en español (fuera de los diccionarios de la RAE) lo ignoro.


Hola, *Trastolillo*.

Qué pena que sólo te guíes por lo que encontrás en Internet, y que no leas todos los comentarios.

Vos decís:
_"Si existe alguna otra referencia escrita anterior en español (fuera de los diccionarios de la RAE) lo ignoro."_

Bueno, una referencia escrita *fuera *de los diccionarios de la RAE te la puse yo en #14:
Es una cita de Cervantes: *paciencia y barajar.*

Ahora bien, si lo que querés decir con _"(fuera de los diccionarios de la RAE)"_ es que no conocés otros diccionarios anteriores a ése de 1726 (que es el de Autoridades -ya te han explicado eso @Circunflejo en #38 y @jilar en #36, así que no vale la pena insistir-) que mencionen el verbo *barajar*, te comento que en #39 agregué imágenes del _Tesoro de la Lengua Castellana o Española_, que también es un diccionario y es anterior al de Autoridades, donde sí aparece el verbo de marras (y la información, que podés constatar en la imagen, ya te la había anticipado en #33).

---

Aparte, y cambiando un poco el punto, te pregunto: ¿vos leíste esto que recomendás?:


Trastolillo said:


> Para el que quiera saber más sobre las barajas y su historia les recomiendo este enlace:
> *Historia de los naipes*.
> Muy interesante y completo.


Te lo pregunto porque intenté leerlo, y me dieron muchas ganas de mandar al autor a freír espárragos (lo digo así porque en este momento padezco un prurito de finura).

Saludos._


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

He encontrado en Internet, si, ese  tan defenestrado recurso por algunos cuando no se adecua a sus intereses, como usado cuando estos se corresponden con lo que piensan. Estas referencias datan del siglo XV, claro que por aquel entonces, según el infernal Internet, hacían referencias a conflictos o batallas, y en un castellano antiguo que nada tiene que ver con el actual.

*barajar*


> Derivado de _baraja_, de origen incierto, tal vez derivado del latín *VARALIA, 'entrelazamiento de varas'.Nebrija.
> 1.- verbo intrans./pron.Enfrentarse <una persona o un animal> con [alguien o algo] con violencia.
> Relaciones sinonímicas hacer cara, combatir, competir, contender, lidiar, luchar, mover las manos, pelear, pugnar, andar en puntas, reñir, hacer rostro;
> Ejemplos
> 
> «son pasçificadas entr·ellas. E avn deues saber que quando veras batallar o | *barajar* | las abejas. e venjr las vnas contra las otras. si las querras pasçificar. » [B-Agricultura-152v (1400-60)];



En cuanto a Internet; *Soy mayor, no idiota*

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Circunflejo said:


> Aviador said:
> 
> 
> 
> en Chile *no* se usa la variante _barajear_ con *ningún significado*.
> 
> 
> 
> He aquí un ejemplo de uso en un portal chileno, pero la información no va firmada por lo que no se puede saber la nacionalidad de quien la redactó...
Click to expand...

En la página a la que lleva ese enlace no encontré ninguna referencia a la variante "barajear". Quizá no busqué bien.



Circunflejo said:


> Alberto Blest Gana dijo en Durante la Reconquista (página 323 de la edición de Zig-zag publicada en 1951):
> 
> 
> 
> Que me baraje ese golpe, si puede.
Click to expand...

Alberto Blest produjo su obra entre la segunda mitad del siglo XIX y las primeras dos décadas del siglo XX, quizá en esa época el verbo _barajar_ tenía el significado que parece darle Blest en esa cita, pero hasta donde sé, actualmente, más de un siglo después, no se usa con ese significado. Cuando hablo de que en Chile _barajar_ no tienen el significado de parar un golpe que menciona la RAE, me refiero a que en la actualidad, al menos, no existe un uso sistemático compartido por un número significativo de hablantes que avale el hecho de que esta acepción es parte del léxico normal de Chile, ni siquiera como expresión regional o de algún estrato social.



Circunflejo said:


> Y Antonio Skarmeta, en El entusiasmo:
> 
> 
> 
> Luego le barajó una pierna tras los tobillos, ajustó la zancadilla y con un minucioso toque lo mandó a comprobar la resistencia de la piedra. Detuvo con aire principesco las piernas de Jaime, que se empeñaba en pedalearle la barriga, y con una reverencia indicó la puerta del templo.
Click to expand...

Más bien me parece que Skármeta usa _barajar_ en el sentido de meter el personaje la pierna entre los tobillos de su oponente, como se intercala una carta del naipe al barajar, para hacerle la zancadilla, en cuyo caso no tiene nada que ver con el significado que yo afirmo que no es parte del léxico normal chileno y que el DLE, a mi parecer erróneamente, le atribuye: "parar un golpe".

Insisto en mi llamado a mis compatriotas del foro para que confirmen o desmientan lo que afirmo: 1) En Chile no existe la variante _barajear_ con ningún significado; 2) En Chile _barajar_ no se usa con el significado de "parar un golpe" que el DLE atribuye al léxico chileno, al menos actualmente.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> En cuanto al segundo enlace es una portada del libro que hace el responsable de la web, no yo.


El responsable de qué web. Aquí la historia es que aún no sabemos quién ha dicho que aparece


Trastolillo said:


> *Barajar*, a nivel mundial, por primera vez, en la obra *Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera* de Richard Percival, en el año 1591.


Y ello se debe a que esa información ni la dan los enlaces que has puesto ni la has proporcionado tú. Basta con que digas que tal autor ha dicho tal cosa en tal sitio; lo cual creo que incluso es más sencillo que andar poniendo enlaces.



Trastolillo said:


> Solo he aportado unos enlaces que he encontrado en Internet.
> Si están equivocados o no, también lo ignoro.


Convendría que antes de poner una información, verificaras su exactitud y, en caso de que esta no se pudiese verificar, que hicieras las pertinentes advertencias al respecto. De este modo evitarías expandir errores, bulos, equivocaciones y cosas por el estilo y evitarías dar la imagen que se deriva de ello.



Trastolillo said:


> Estas referencias datan del siglo XV, claro que por aquel entonces, según el infernal Internet, hacían referencias a conflictos o batallas, y en un castellano antiguo que nada tiene que ver con el actual.


Te has parado a pensar qué aportan esas referencias cuando ya se han citado otras aún más antiguas en el hilo (como, por ejemplo, la del Mío Cid). En caso afirmativo, me gustaría que lo compartieras con nosotros.



Aviador said:


> En la página a la que lleva ese enlace no encontré ninguna referencia a la variante "barajear". Quizá no busqué bien.


La antepenúltima palabra del texto del artículo (antes de los comentarios).



Aviador said:


> En Chile _barajar_ no se usa con el significado de "parar un golpe" que el DLE atribuye al léxico chileno, al menos actualmente.


Creo que su fuente fue el Diccionario Ejemplificado de Chilenismos de Morales, Quiroz y Peña publicado en 1984.


----------



## Trastolillo

Circunflejo said:


> El responsable de qué web. Aquí la historia es que aún no sabemos quién ha dicho que aparece
> 
> Y ello se debe a que esa información ni la dan los enlaces que has puesto ni la has proporcionado tú. Basta con que digas que tal autor ha dicho tal cosa en tal sitio; lo cual creo que incluso es más sencillo que andar poniendo enlaces.
> 
> 
> Convendría que antes de poner una información, verificaras su exactitud y, en caso de que esta no se pudiese verificar, que hicieras las pertinentes advertencias al respecto. De este modo evitarías expandir errores, bulos, equivocaciones y cosas por el estilo y evitarías dar la imagen que se deriva de ello.
> 
> 
> Te has parado a pensar qué aportan esas referencias cuando ya se han citado otras aún más antiguas en el hilo (como, por ejemplo, la del Mío Cid). En caso afirmativo, me gustaría que lo compartieras con nosotros.
> 
> 
> La antepenúltima palabra del texto del artículo (antes de los comentarios).
> 
> 
> Creo que su fuente fue el Diccionario Ejemplificado de Chilenismos de Morales, Quiroz y Peña publicado en 1984.





> *El responsable de qué web. Aquí la historia es que aún no sabemos quién ha dicho que aparece
> 
> Y ello se debe a que esa información ni la dan los enlaces que has puesto ni la has proporcionado tú. Basta con que digas que tal autor ha dicho tal cosa en tal sitio; lo cual creo que incluso es más sencillo que andar poniendo enlaces.*


Creo que si el alzheimer aún no me ha alcanzado en su carrera ya lo corregí.


> Convendría que antes de poner una información, verificaras su exactitud y, en caso de que esta no se pudiese verificar, que hicieras las pertinentes advertencias al respecto. De este modo evitarías expandir errores, bulos, equivocaciones y cosas por el estilo y evitarías dar la imagen que se deriva de ello.


Totalmente de acuerdo, pero como soy mayor, no idiota, a veces me dejo llevar por mi afán de* tratar* de ayudar, aunque no siempre lo consiga, a pesar de algunos.
Pero como comenté, ya está referenciado, aunque quizás para algunos todavía no es suficiente.


> Te has parado a pensar qué aportan esas referencias cuando ya se han citado otras aún más antiguas en el hilo (como, por ejemplo, la del Mío Cid). En caso afirmativo, me gustaría que lo compartieras con nosotros.


No, y lo siento.
En mi afán de ayudar, ya mencionado y por encima de todo, me faltan horas para investigar y contrastar y ser objetivo, así que en esto debo elevar mi *mea culpa*, para mayor gloria de algunos.

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> Creo que si el alzheimer aún no me ha alcanzado en su carrera ya lo corregí.


He revisado todos los mensajes y los enlaces que hay en ellos y no he encontrado ninguna referencia a quien dice que ese libro de 1591 es el primero que incluye el término barajar. Será que me estoy volviendo cegato. Agradecería que algún alma caritativa me proporcionara la información.


----------



## Mister Draken

Aquí barajar - Iedra. pone:

Primera aparición en un diccionario: 1591, Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera (Richard Percival)

Pero el enlace solo lleva a la cubierta.


----------



## Circunflejo

Mister Draken said:


> Aquí barajar - Iedra. pone:
> 
> Primera aparición en un diccionario: 1591, Bibliothecæ Hispanicæ pars altera (Richard Percival)


Gracias. Entonces la fuente es Iedra si bien Iedra no cita cuál es su fuente. Esta es la información que echaba en falta. No estoy familiarizado con Iedra y si este es su rigor habitual, no creo que vaya a usar mucho esa web. Un vistazo rápido me muestra que aparece en el Lexicon Ecclesiasticum de Jiménez Arias (1566) como parte de la definición de rixor y en el Dictionarium de Nebrija (1589) aparece la entrada barajar palabras...


----------



## Mister Draken

Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Señor K

Hakuna Matata said:


> Nunca lo escuché por acá.
> Y de paso, no coincido con la acepción 6 que da la RAE:
> 
> 6. tr. Arg. y Ur. Atrapar o recibir algo en el aire.





Aviador said:


> Insisto en mi llamado a mis compatriotas del foro para que confirmen o desmientan lo que afirmo: 1) En Chile no existe la variante _barajear_ con ningún significado; 2) En Chile _barajar_ no se usa con el significado de "parar un golpe" que el DLE atribuye al léxico chileno, al menos actualmente.



Lo siento por la demora, es que el hilo es bastante extenso... n_nU

No es mucho lo que pueda aportar más que lo expresado por Aviador: en Chile no se escucha esa variante. El verbo que usamos es "barajar", y no para expresar el detener un golpe.

¿Por qué cito a Hakuna? Porque la única excepción con la que me topé fue con un chiste de Condorito.

Es de una sola viñeta. Hay un arquero (de fútbol) en el piso con un tremendo agujero en el estómago, la pelota dentro del arco y los contrarios celebrando el gol. Condorito -que las oficia de D.T.- le dice al arquero: _"No te preocupes, viejo, total, el tiro era *imbarajable*"_.

No entendí la palabra en ese entonces (si bien sí el sentido que se le dio), pero después supe a qué se refería. Y eso me trajo a la memoria el comentario de Hakuna que cito.

Cabe destacar que en recopilaciones posteriores, me topé con el mismo chiste, pero la palabra había mutado a "*inatajable*". Al parecer, la mayoría no entendió el original.


----------



## Calambur

Circunflejo said:


> Entonces la fuente es Iedra si bien Iedra no cita cuál es su fuente. Esta es la información que echaba en falta. No estoy familiarizado con Iedra y si este es su rigor habitual, no creo que vaya a usar mucho esa web.


Coincido, y además no sé qué/quién es _Iedra_, o a quién representa.
(Abrí el enlace pero no entiendo. ¡Burra, que soy!)

Como sea, esa afirmación de _Iedra _es como "un gran de millo" (al decir de Rosalía de Castro, cuando le pide a san Antonio que le dé un "homiño", aunque no valga nada).

No debemos olvidar que en la _web _escribe cualquiera... Y que cualquiera afirma lo que le chifla el moño. Así que se puede tomar lo que aparece en Internet para obtener datos orientadores, pero nunca como palabra santa. Hay que corroborar todo.

---

En fin, ya vuelvo al tema.
Estoy buscando "barajar / varajear" o palabra similar en la escritura en las _Etimologías_ de San Isidoro (que digo yo que fue el primer enciclopedista -de esta mitad del planeta-).
Voy por la parte "Acerca de la guerra y los juegos" (Libro XVIII - Edición bilingüe de la B.A.C.), pero es largo y difícil de seguir.

¿Habrá alguien que pueda ayudarme a rastrear la palabra (el tema exacto adonde poder encontrarla) en las _Etimologías_?
Si alguno encuentra una pista, por favor...


----------



## Mister Draken

Señor K said:


> No es mucho lo que pueda aportar más que lo expresado por Aviador: en Chile no se escucha esa variante. El verbo que usamos es "barajar", y no para expresar el detener un golpe.



Buscando en internet para ver si hay algo de Isidoro de Sevilla, me he encontrado con este uso chileno:

Nicolás Palacios, _Raza chilena. Libro escrito por un chileno y para los chilenos_, t. 1, 2ª edición, Santiago, Editorial chilena, Imprenta, Universitaria, Bandera 130, 1918.
http://www.memoriachilena.gob.cl/archivos2/pdfs/mc0018474.pdf


----------



## Circunflejo

Calambur said:


> En fin, ya vuelvo al tema.
> Estoy buscando "barajar / varajear" o palabra similar en la escritura en las _Etimologías_ de San Isidoro (que digo yo que fue el primer enciclopedista -de esta mitad del planeta-).
> Voy por la parte "Acerca de la guerra y los juegos" (Libro XVIII - Edición bilingüe de la B.A.C.), pero es largo y difícil de seguir.
> 
> ¿Habrá alguien que pueda ayudarme a rastrear la palabra (el tema exacto adonde poder encontrarla) en las _Etimologías_?
> Si alguno encuentra una pista, por favor...


Si la versión en latín que he consultado está completa, diría que no aparece el término.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, Mister Draken, por intentar ayudarme.



Circunflejo said:


> Si la versión en latín que he consultado está completa, diría que no aparece el término.


Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo, Circunflejo.
También yo busqué en casi toda la obra (versión bilingüe - tengo la segunda edición, de 1993) y no encontré la palabra. Claro que entre los dos tomos son cerca de 1500 páginas y no hay manera de leer _taan _rápido (quiero decir que tal vez, dentro de algún artículo, sí la usó). 
Pero, en fin, al menos lo hemos intentado.

En Internet encontré esto: Las Etimologias de San Isidoro Romanceadas
...pero como no lo puedo leer completo no llego a darme cuenta de a qué se refiere.

---

No obstante, y volviendo a los comienzos del hilo (o por ahí cerca), me parece que el error fue suponer que primero existieron las barajas (los naipes) y luego el verbo barajar. (A mi entender, es al revés.)

Saludos._


----------



## jilar

El Iedra (la primera letra es una i  mayúsculas, que se  confunde con una ele minúscula,  ojo) es lo que antes se llamaba Dirae. Lo cambiaron porque en Dirae va incluido RAE y había problemas de derechos o algo así.
Yo lo consultaba por ser el único que conocía donde mostraban la pronunciación con el código AFI. En fin, para ver los símbolos de los fonemas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Calambur said:


> Gracias, Mister Draken, por intentar ayudarme.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo, Circunflejo.
> También yo busqué en casi toda la obra (versión bilingüe - tengo la segunda edición, de 1993) y no encontré la palabra. Claro que entre los dos tomos son cerca de 1500 páginas y no hay manera de leer _taan _rápido (quiero decir que tal vez, dentro de algún artículo, sí la usó).
> Pero, en fin, al menos lo hemos intentado.
> 
> En Internet encontré esto: Las Etimologias de San Isidoro Romanceadas
> ...pero como no lo puedo leer completo no llego a darme cuenta de a qué se refiere.
> 
> ---
> 
> No obstante, y volviendo a los comienzos del hilo (o por ahí cerca), me parece que el error fue suponer que primero existieron las barajas (los naipes) y luego el verbo barajar. (A mi entender, es al revés.)
> 
> Saludos._


Yo no me esforzaría mucho buscando antecedentes latinos de _baraja_ (a menos que quisiera escribir una tesis doctoral  Pues Corominas dice más o menos:
-Que el verbo _barajar_ en la acepción _reñir_ es muy antiguo y común a muchas lenguas romances.
-Que su origen es desconocido.
-Que tempranamente de _barajar_ se formó _baraja_ en el sentido de _riña_.
-Que en el s. XVI _barajar_ y _baraja_ pasaron a significar lo que hoy significan.

En cuanto a _barajear_, solo encuentro en CORDE una ocurrencia, Puerto Rico, s. XX

Edito: para añadir que probablemente, como señala pollohispanizado, _barajear_ sea un derivado secundario de _barajar_:
_barajar_ > _baraja_ > _barajear_.


----------



## Trastolillo

Señor K said:


> Es de una sola viñeta. Hay un arquero (de fútbol) en el piso con un tremendo agujero en el estómago, la pelota dentro del arco y los contrarios celebrando el gol. Condorito -que las oficia de D.T.- le dice al arquero: _"No te preocupes, viejo, total, el tiro era *imbarajable*"_.



Hola.

Yo, como siempre y personalmente, creo que puede ser sinónimo de *imposible* y, aunque hay muchas citas en Internet sobre el palabro, no he encontrado sinónimos de referencia.

_No te preocupes, viejo, total, el tiro era imposible/*imbarajable *de parar.
No te preocupes, viejo, total, el tiro era imposible/*imbarajable *que lo pudieras parar/detener/atajar..._

Esto, sin que venga a cuento, pero bueno, me hace recordar el mayor colmo de los colmos de todos los tiempos que jamás oí:

*Perder un imperdible*. ¿?

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Quiviscumque said:


> En cuanto a _barajear_, solo encuentro en CORDE una ocurrencia, Puerto Rico, s. XX


El CORDE es una fuente bastante limitada para estas cosas. Son múltiples los ejemplos de uso tanto en el siglo XX como en el XXI. Principalmente, mexicanos aunque no exclusivamente puesto que se usa en más sitios (por ejemplo, en Puerto Rico, como bien dijo @lauranazario) aunque tengan menor producción literaria que en México. También se encuentran ejemplos de uso en el siglo XIX. Por ejemplo, el madrileño José Francés, en la página 48 de Galerada (obra publicada en 1898):


> Es el que _barajea, _distribuye las cartas rogando _in pectore _á San Apapucio que se pasen de viejos antes de jugar, y cuenta el _monte _ó la _baceta _que de las dos maneras se dice, aunque impropiamente.


Nota: la cursiva figura en el original y la ortografía es la de la época.

Antes, en Colombia, Rafael Uribe había incluido el verbo barajear en su Diccionario abreviado de galicismos, provincianismos y correcciones de lenguas publicado en Medellín en 1887.



Quiviscumque said:


> Edito: para añadir que probablemente, como señala pollohispanizado, _barajear_ sea un derivado secundario de _barajar_:
> _barajar_ > _baraja_ > _barajear_.


Parece claro si nos atenemos a las citas que acabo de hacer.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

juanjorel said:


> *“Abarajame la bañera, nena”*





juanjorel said:


> Illya Kuryaki - Abarajame


Perdón si retrotraigo la discusión, pero para mí la letra dice "abarajame *en* la bañera, nena", o mejor dicho "abarajame'n la bañera nena". O sea, atajame, agarrame en la bañera...


jilar said:


> Aunque leo esto:
> << Cuando le preguntaron lo que todos queremos saber es *qué significa*"Abarajáme" respondió: "Es como una fuerza de una época. Obviamente que Abarajáme tiene una connotación sexual, "abarajáme la *bañera*", podría ser masajeame el placer, podría ser... mil cosas. No tiene un *significado* puntual". >>


... con lo cual recupera un poco esa connotación sexual. 

Igualmente con la clara,  pulida y refinada dicción de estos muchachos, podría decir cualquier cosa.


----------



## Calambur

Hakuna Matata said:


> Igualmente con la clara, pulida y refinada dicción de estos muchachos, podría decir cualquier cosa.



¡Basta, car***! Que me lleno de arrugas...


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

No he encontrado nada que haga referencia a connotciones sexuales del verbo *abarajar*, pero claro, depende en que contexto o situaciones se use, como todos.

*Solo* por poner un ejemplo me ha venido a la cabeza *devorar*, y el éxito de los ´80 *Devórame otra vez*, canción que destaca por su evidente contenido sexual.

Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Algo así como la regla 34 de Internet. Cualquier palabra, en el contexto adecuado, puede tener connotación sexual. En particular y en este caso, porque se supone que uno no está vestido en una bañera, y menos si está acompañado.


----------

